# New Table Saw Fence System



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Forum Fraternity 

Well it's been a while since I posted. My wife and I have been in Texas for the last four months with our son and his family with the not so highlight having to endure Mr. Harvey, which resulted in an unexpected extra weeks stay. But enough of that.

While whiling the hours away on U Tube I came upon a Texas company selling a new type of table saw fence which piqued my interest, namely Supercooltools.com. 

Stepping back a bit. I have a very good table saw with one problem i.e. The fence is connected front and back as seen in the photos thus I am lacking an out feed table as any wood being cut falls off the end. I decided I wanted a good table attached to my saw but the make up of my fence didn't allow for this. In comes Supercooltools, and where my problems start.

If you have read any of my previous posts you will be aware of the very delicate balance between man and woman in my household. This imbalance as I like to refer to it occurs when I see a tool or machine that deserves a place in my workshop where I have to convince my good wife it’s something I need rather than something I desire or want. Broaching the subject can be a hazardous journey, and many hours of personal intensive internal debate as to how I am to achieve my goal renders me mentally exhausted.

You see my wife thinks she can read me like a book, but little does she know I am not War and Peace, no I am more a thin magazine with knitting patterns contained within, difficult to understand and not much content. In the end I decided to take the route of least resistance. I explained that the purchase of said fence system and consequent out-feed table would keep me in the workshop for weeks. How many weeks she asked, could run into a month maybe more I countered. I was quite overcome with emotion when she paid the extra out of her own pocket for express next day delivery. As I watched her on the tablet arranging delivery, she turned to me and asked if there was such a thing as same day delivery, and observing her speed typing the order I could tell she was as excited as I was about my new woodworking project. I am so blessed to have her.

The reason I choose said fence was its ability to fit to most tables, it’s generic concept allows it to be adapted though the installation of the steel work required before you actually fit the fence. As you can see from the section drawing you need a length of sectional box and angle iron. I was lucky in that I was able to use the existing bolt holes only having to tap only one hole. It also helps that you are using virgin steel with no pre- drilled holes, which allows you the scope to fix anywhere. 
After I attached the angle iron I then fitted the box section to the angle iron again boring and tapping the box section. I made the holes on the angle iron slightly larger in order to set the gap at exactly 3/4inch. It took a bit of fettling as the steel is not exactly straight, but got there in the end. 

I had a number of issues to overcome, with the main one being the operation of my table for changing the blade. Firstly, my table has a sliding carriage but the design, age and weight renders it very difficult to slide, I therefore decided to render it fixed, but again due to its age and design you need to be able to separate the table to change a blade. It does not have a removable plate. I therefore could not attach my new fence rail to that part of the table to allow it open. 

So, what you see before you is the finished product part one and I have to admit it was not perfect. I did not like the amount of play when traversing the fence back and forward and therefore redesigned the carriage with pvc adjustable slides which made a world of difference. The locking cam I felt was crude and I engineered an alternative eccentric one which again worked very well and gives a more exacting locking action which I am delighted with. 

Now I am now into part two which is the out-feed table which presents its own unique set of problems, not with design or practicality, but with how to convince my other half that I need this. Watch this space. 

Colin
Scotland


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great writeup, Colin! 
Just a suggestion (V.o.E.) You might think about rounding over the horizontal portion of the end of the angle iron...if you accidentally walk into it...and you will...it'll damn near cripple you.
'There _will_ be blood!'


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Colin,

I does appear to me that you have plenty of cool tools in your workshop and thus have no reason to get in your wife's way any longer. No really, I enjoyed your write up, sorry about your Harvey delay but am happy you're Ok.
I'll have to go find that Supercooltools.com web site. I like tools.

Bryan


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nicely done, and you have a wonderful shop! I replaced my biesemeyer style fence with the VSCT about a year ago. Like you I was concerned about the travel slop and the cam lock, but after adjusting the fence those concerns went away. It is the best and most versatile fence I have ever used. I added the Jessem TS anti kick back guides and really like those as well. I still need to make some accessories for the fence (sacrificial fence etc..) but even without those I highly recommend the fence. The customer service from the company is outstanding, they called me immediately after I ordered the fence to verify that I ordered the correct fence, and when I called to ask an install question, they returned my call in less than 5 minutes and helped me through the problem. 
Any you really need an out feed table...:wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I asked about it, but they don't have one for the Laguna. Nothing wrong with Laguna's fence, but the SVC fence has some great features.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't find anything on this fence. Can someone help?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a very nice fence you have. And you do need an out feed table. I had one for years that was about 3 1/2 feet behind the blade and I finally got tired of reaching over the blade to hold the ends of sheet goods down so I rebuilt it to about 4 1/2' past the blade and I'm much happier with that.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> I can't find anything on this fence. Can someone help?


The company is called Very Super Cool Tools, here is the link https://vsctools.com/


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

A disgustingly neat and clean shop.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like a nice fence. The old USA made biesemeyer fences have dried up on the used market. I don't see them used any more. I am glade I bought one last year otherwise I would be thinking about one of these new ones. My only hold up is I have my original Unisaw fence adjusted so I well I hate to start over. Plus I need to arrange a little bit to make more room for the longer fence.

I wonder where they are in Texas? I am in Texas and I wonder if I am close.

Oh nice shop. What bandsaw is that in the pictures? I like it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Oops...*



DaninVan said:


> Great writeup, Colin!
> Just a suggestion (V.o.E.) You might think about rounding over the horizontal portion of the end of the angle iron...if you accidentally walk into it...and you will...it'll damn near cripple you.
> 'There _will_ be blood!'


Never mind. It just dawned on me that with the fence mounted, it's not exposed. *ADD must have cut in*


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Colin,

The first that struck me when I saw your photos of your saw is it appears to be a vry high end machine and my thoughts were why such a nice saw would not have come with a really decent fence.

Anyway, it does look like you the fenceproblems solved. I also had the thought that it also looks like a candicate for a Wixey DRO. It would install pretty easily.

Can't help but comment on how sanitary your shop looks too, the only problem is that you, like so many could use more space. Anyway, nice saw, great photos and a good post.

Jerry


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi
Last 6 inches are getting painted ochre haven’t got the paint yet


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi
They are in Dallas


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for your kind comments, and your right it did come with a decent fence, but it connected both front and back of the table and wouldn’t allow me to fit the new outfeed table close to the rear of the machine. I needed a fence that attached only to the front

Colin


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi
The company is in Dallas. As for the bandsaw. It is Rojek sold by Axminster in UK. I bought it as they were doing a clearance and when I phoned all the 240v single phase ones were gone and they only had one 415v 3 phase one left at £1500 and they offered it to me at half price if I bought it there and then. I made sure when I built my workshop I had 3 phase and 110v fitted throughout. Tools and machines for these voltages are much cheaper as not many diyers have these voltages readily available.
As for the saw it is brilliant. Never let me down. Has two speeds and all the necessary safety features. 



Colin


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice bandsaw. The voltage would be impossible for me. I have never of that brand before. I am not sure they are in USA. Are you going to modify the bandsaw to use the same new fence?

Dallas, It is 4 hours away. I do pass through there on occasion. I may try to stop by.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It might be marketed under a different brand name in N. America(?).


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

There are zillions of handy contraptions that can be made from Faztek extrusions - with this being one of them. Most commercial HVAC contractors that I am familiar with use this stuff a lot! I've seen all kinds of items from super simple to extremely complex made with their aluminum extrusions! Just google "faztek" and you will see thousands of products - including a wide variety of interesting connectors!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------

